# almost there



## sd3232 (Apr 5, 2011)

this friday, good luck everyone! if i pass i probably wont be coming back much, :mellow: but i realized people post good stuff even for post PE life so i will be lurking, LOL, and if i fail its gonna be another couple month of studying for the next PE and coming to this board reading stuff, hmy: i feel im ready though! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## DannyV (Apr 5, 2011)

After weeks of this :smileyballs: and :brickwall: and ready for :bananadoggywow:


----------



## sc57 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am not ready... Going to give my best shot.


----------



## willsee (Apr 5, 2011)

sc57 said:


> I am not ready... Going to give my best shot.


Me too


----------



## papa j (Apr 6, 2011)

DannyV said:


> After weeks of this :smileyballs: and :brickwall: and ready for :bananadoggywow:


I'm right there with you. Done with the studying. Tomorrow it's just coasting to Friday. Probably read a couple of articles to practice reading slowly and methodically.


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to everyone! Lots of prayers for all of us. See you on the flip side


----------

